# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > القانون العام >  خصائص دعوى الالغاء

## هيثم الفقى

دعوي الإلغاء : هي الدعوي التي يرفعها ذوو الشأن إلي دائرة القضاء الإداري مطالبين فيها بإلغاء قرار إداري مخالف للقواعد القانونية النافدة أي لمبدأ المشروعية .
وتدخل دعوي الإلغاء كأصل عام في الاختصاص المانع لدوائر القضاء الإداري وليس لأي محكمة أخري حق الفصل فيها .
خصائص دعوي الإلغاء :
تتميز دعوي الإلغاء عن دعوي القضاء الكامل من حيث الأتي :-
1_ من حيث طبيعة الدعوي
دعوي الإلغاء دعوي عينية موضوعية القصد منها تصحيح الأوضاع القانونية بإزالة كل اثر للقرار الإداري غير المشروع وهي تستهدف ليس مصلحة الطاعن الذي اضر به القرار الإداري فحسب بل أيضا الدفاع عن المصلحة العامة وضمان احترام مبدأ المشروعة الإدارية . 
2_من حيث طبيعة النزاع موضوع الدعوي 
دعوي الإلغاء دعوي توجه ضد القرار الإداري يطالب فيه رافعها بإبطال القراد الإداري المطعون فيه لمخالفته لمبدأ المشروعية .
((والهدف منها إلغاء القرار الإداري المطعون فيه وإزالة كافة الآثار القانونية )).
3_من حيث إجراءات الدعوي 
قيد المشرع الليبي دعوي الإلغاء بميعاد 60 يوما وذلك من تاريخ النشر أو الإعلان أو العلم اليقيني وذلك وفقا للمادة الثامنة من قانون 88 لسنة 71 بشأن القضاء الإداري 
4_من حيث سلطة القاضي 
في دعوي الإلغاء يقتصر دور القاضي علي فحص مشروعية القرار الإداري المطعون فيه ومن ثم النطق بإلغاء القرار الإداري إذا كان غير مشروع أو رفض الدعوي إذا كان القرار في حالة مشروعيته .
5_من حيث أثار الحكم في الدعوي الحكم الصادر بإلغاء القرار الإداري المطعون فيه يكون له حجية مطلقة علي الكافة سواء من كان طرفا في الدعوي أو لم يكن .

----------


## مديحة يسرى

مشكوووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووور

----------

